# se puede con antenas de autos?



## pablo522452 (Feb 7, 2006)

8) ando en busca de un par de dispositivos, emisor y receptor,   y me gustaria saber si los puedo estar usando mediante la  antena de un auto, y que  la antena me sirva para la recepcion de ambas señales ( señales del dispositivo emisor y las  señales de radio  AM   FM), cualquier ayuda o asesoramiento sera bien recibido  (Y) 8), el problema principal es enviare y recibir  señales ( subsonica , señales de radio, o infrarojas)  con una longitud mas o menos de 20  -  100 metros, alguna segerencia???


----------



## caliche (Feb 8, 2006)

Te cuento que las antenas se hacen para que irradien lo mas eficientemente la potencia suministrada, o para que capten con mayor sensibilidad la señal enviada, por eso ellas estan diseñadas teniendo encuenta la longitud de onda de la señal que manejan.

Para calcular el tamaño ideal de la antena se utiliza la ecuacion para hallar la longitud de onda:

L = C / f

Donde 

L = es la longitud de onda en metros
C = el la velocidad de la luz 3x10^8 m/s 
f = frecuencia en Hz o (ciclos / s) 

Aunque hay una gran cantidad de estilos de antenas con sus respectivas caracteristicas, estas se siñen o se basan en el valor de la longitud de onda.

Salu2


----------

